# mini incinerators



## arthur kierski (May 7, 2011)

i am looking for a mini incinerator to incinerate, mainly black chips----does anyone knows of such incinerator?-----it is mini because my aim is to incinerate maximun 2000kilos monthly(80kilos per day)------thanks 
Arthur kierski


----------



## 4metals (May 7, 2011)

This is not exactly a cheap fix but a medi burn incinerator is an amazing piece of refining equipment. It runs on kerosene, and costs $20,000 new. Check out the video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9oWguV9lVc


----------



## glondor (May 7, 2011)

Arthur. There may be a better alternative.


----------



## Acid_Bath76 (May 8, 2011)

glondor said:


> Arthur. There may be a better alternative.



Please share! I have thought about putting small samples into my smelting furnace, but that would be a little irresponsible.


----------



## Acid_Bath76 (Jul 13, 2011)

http://www.mw-incinerator.info/en/101_welcome.html

Might need a little tweaking. PDF files (construction plans) are on the site. FREE!!!!! The more I look into recovery of metals, the more that I realize how important an incinerator is. This looks like an awesome project. :mrgreen:


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 13, 2011)

Acid_Bath76 said:


> The more I look into recovery of metals, the more that I realize how important an incinerator is.


Amazing! Someone that has a clue! 8) 

Harold


----------



## 4metals (Jul 13, 2011)

The design is nice but to rely on dry materials with a positive BTU value is not always possible in refining. The addition of a burner which can get things up to temperature may be required for some materials. This company has good sturdy burners that last. http://www.charlesahones.com/gas_burners.html


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 13, 2011)

I would have to say that some of those prices are really not that bad considering the cost of some of the materials used.


----------



## dtectr (Jul 13, 2011)

4metals said:


> The design is nice but to rely on dry materials with a positive BTU value is not always possible in refining. The addition of a burner which can get things up to temperature may be required for some materials. This company has good sturdy burners that last. http://www.charlesahones.com/gas_burners.html



These look great - which of these pictured would those of you who use them regularly recommend?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 14, 2011)

dtectr said:


> 4metals said:
> 
> 
> > The design is nice but to rely on dry materials with a positive BTU value is not always possible in refining. The addition of a burner which can get things up to temperature may be required for some materials. This company has good sturdy burners that last. http://www.charlesahones.com/gas_burners.html
> ...



It would depend on what you are trying to do. The different burners each have thier own place depending on what you want to accomplish.


----------



## dtectr (Jul 14, 2011)

2 different things:
1) Incineration of recovered values prior to 2nd refining
2) Initial incineration of components to remove carbon based elements.


----------



## 4metals (Jul 14, 2011)

The venturi air mixer burners near the bottom of the page are the most versatile and come in the largest array of sizes. You could use 1 for a primary burner and 1 in the afterburner. You would have to monitor the temperature and get them set up at the proper flow of gas and air to maintain what you need and avoid the expense of electronic controls.


----------



## capt_dugout (Jul 17, 2011)

I happen to have incinerated a few video co processors and it appears that the gold has pooled at one end of the copper foil. if this is the case it seems the heat has allowed the gold cohesion to pull the gold together. Seems from my reading so far that incineration may be my first process. I am still reading but this seems to solve many chemical issues that have been slowing me down in the learning curve (many yrs in the HAZMAT field gives me a understandiong of the capabilities of these chemicals and the respect they deserve) a thorough understanding of all chemical reactions is needed to assure a compound or solution that is unstable does not end up as an unintentional byproduct. Having no formal chemistry education this has taken much time already to get the feeling i understand only 2 or 3 processes of the many needed to recover all PMs from my e-scrap so the pile builds. Can anyone tell me how destructive it would be to incinerate all material first and if any values would be lost


----------

